# Camping with Mosquitoes



## MCD (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello,
I am collecting data to justify the need for a new camping device that would help reduce the number of mosquitoes that make their way into campers’ tents.

If you can spend some time out of your day and answer these 5 multiple choice questions I would be extremely grateful.

https://tinyurl.com/EDD-MCD


----------

